# New to high light, need help with hair algae



## dave3000 (Aug 25, 2006)

I done planted tanks for about 3 or 4 years and have never really encountered algae problems until recently. I got a high power compact and am running 3.25w/g and cannot keep up with the hair algae. I read iron supplementation can cause it to outbreak and have stopped using iron for now, in hopes to retard its growth. Most of my plants need iron, i think, and am not sure what to do. Its a 20 gallon tank and I run the light 14 hours a day. Am I running the light to long?


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

I would cut the light back to 8-10 hours, personally. I have about 3.2 wpg in my 30gal as well, and I've found that anything longer than about 10 hours is an invitation for algae. You might also try overdosing Flourish Excel--I had some luck with that wiping out algae in my tank.


----------



## dave3000 (Aug 25, 2006)

I thought that may be contributing to the problem. I heard that anything over 12 hrs. was a waste for the plants and only the algae would benefit. I am undisciplined. I like to watch the tank in the evening when i finally get to sit down and just watch. I think i'll put it on a timer and just have it come on later. Appreciate it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You don't mention anything about injecting C02 or the use of ferts besides iron. With 3.25 wpg you will need to inject C02 and use macros/micro ferts. 

When I had hair algae this is what I did... I reduced the light down to 8 hours daily, did a large water change, stopped using iron and started dosing potassium nitrate all for a period of two weeks. Then I went back to a regular fert dosing schedule and 10 hours of daily light. This cleared up my hair algae problem.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

With a high light tank, I agree the best option is trying to find the balance with the light photo period. I continued dosing everything NPKs, micros and irons, and reduced photo period from 10 hours to 8 hours. In addition to the fertilizers, it's a good idea to keep your CO2 levels high (35 ppms).

Right now your tank is trying to balancing itself out with the new CF lighting. 

-John N.


----------



## dave3000 (Aug 25, 2006)

Currently not using CO2 but about to add on a diy CO2 system. I was using flourish and flourish iron but since the change to ADA amazon aquasoil and the placement of tourmaline bc, bacter 100, penac p and penac w, i have stopped using the flourish products all together. If i am not mistaken, tourmaline bc is an iron supplement, but i didn't think it would be soluble in the water, as i put it in the substrate. I currently have 5 oto catfish, 5 amano shrimp and a female triple red in this tank.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A 20 gallon tank can use Excel without mortgaging the home. That would put some carbon in the water for the plants, and it would even out the carbon level a bit once you set up the DIY CO2 system. You really need NPK for that light level, but all of the stuff in the substrate may be providing an adequate amount for now.


----------



## dave3000 (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok i'll admit it. I am ignorant of two of the things mentioned. What exactly is Excel, i think i read that it is a source of carbon. I have no idea though what NPK is. Given its initials i'm assuming its Nitrogen, Phosphorous/Phosphate, and Potassium. I don't know that i've seen either of these in stores in my area, but i will check. How accurate are the instructions as far as the amount to use, or will it be more based on the results and finding the "right" amount for my tank through trial and error?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Great questions.

Seachem Flourish Excel is a liquid source of carbon, as opposed to DIY and pressurized gas sources. The product can be found here: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4656&Ntt=excel&Ntk=All&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1

Nitrogen (N) 
Phosphate (P)
Potassium (K)

Micro Trace elements = iron (Fe), magnesium (mg), etc. Found in Seachem Flourish, or Plantex CSB + B.

In terms of dosing them, there are two common methods. PPS and EI (estimative index). I will refer you to the Stickies (top most threads) in the "Science of Fertilization" Forum. There you will find methods and recommend dosing shedules, and where you can purchase some of these NPKs and micros in dry form for cheap online.

-John N.


----------



## dave3000 (Aug 25, 2006)

You guys are great, I can't thank you enough for your help. I will give this a try and am sure i will be asking more questions.


----------



## j_chicago (Jun 3, 2006)

I know I'm a week or so late on this one. But I think its kinda hard to find NPK in most urbun areas. Not sure if its due to the use of this fert in growing pot, or if its because it can be used to make an explosive. I know I looked around on the net for a supplier here in Chicago and couldn't find a garden shop or distributor for it.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Check out gregwatson.com.


----------

